# sx 40 help



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

hey guys just want to no what your favourite sx40 lures are seems i cant find any down this way so i am going to have to order some through lure world and seems i cant see the lure in the flesh i would appreicate your help with model numbers ect 
cheers mik


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Mik

Kevin Ford that runs that site is a relly good guy, and he knows his fishing. He's happy to answer any questions, and if you email him and ask him what SX40 colours are working in your area (Tell him what you're chasing too), he will find out what info he can and get back to you.

Alternatively, start with natural coloured ones, and get a new one every now and then. You'll crack a pattern sooner or later. Good excuse to go fishing more :wink:


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Mik,

Have you tried Ern Webb in wolliongong?? i would have thought they would stock them.

Alternatively you can order from http://www.motackle.com.au where they have them for a fair price.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi Mik,

Ern Webb's don't have them, they are hard to get on the sth coast.

I have got some from Mo's & lure world. Brownish colour works well on the Minamurra (can;t remember the number) & might be ok on lake illawarra.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

thanks for that fellars looks like i will be ordering some from mo tackle all i have to do is decide which ones to get. 1 will be a brownish one thanks jeffo :wink:

cheers mik


----------



## yaksta (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Mik
There's a guy on ebay selling them for $16.99 + $2 ph.
http://stores.ebay.com.au/BNB-Fishing-S ... idZ2QQtZkm

Regards
Wayne


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

i just got a new reel and picked up some sx40 for $14.99 still the best price around .


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 29, 2006)

http://www.breammaster.com ....... go to their online store, quite reasonable prices.

Cheers

LK


----------

